# Rylee



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Those of you on Facebook already know that My Little Rylee was put to sleep on Apr. 12, 2019. She would have been 16 years old at the end of May. I was devastated and still keep looking for her in places where she would normally hang out and she is not there. It took me 2 weeks to wipe her last splashes of water off the floor.

I have decided to get another baby. I filled out the application on the Chrisman Maltese puppy application. I am not sure if the application went through. Those of you that have Chrisman puppies could you tell me how long the wait was before you knew one way or another if the application was received. Thank you so much.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Rylee. I hope you find another little one to help heal your broken heart.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

So sorry to hear about your loss. I’m new to this forum. I lost my 17-18 dog on March 4, 2019. He was a terrier rescue. I was so heartbroken that I rescued a Maltese on March 17, 2019. Jeep has helped me focus on something new and positive. I have never owned a Maltese before. This forum had been so helpful. 
:innocent:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry. Rylee was special.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss :smcry:........ Rylee was so very beautiful! :wub:
Praying you find the perfect rambunctious little Maltese puppy to help your heart heal.:heart:
:flowers:
"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better"


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: Deborah I'm so sorry, gosh we go way back it breaks my heart seeing our little ones going home to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge. Rylee was beautiful 

Just maybe my Matilda welcomed Rylee

If Chrisman Maltese doesn't work out for you, please talk with Katherine at Adura Maltese
I couldn't be more blessed to have her retired Champion Deep in Vogue Geneva 

Katherine is so easy to talk with and work with, her fluffs are beautiful 

When you do get another fluff baby please let us know so we can celebrate with you


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you I will keep that name in mind.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deborah, I was so very sorry to hear about Rylee. I hope you have your new baby in your arms soon!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending loving empathy on your loss! We have missed you here!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Deborah, so sorry to hear that you have lost your Rylee. So heartbreaking.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. I spoke to Chris at Christman in December at one of the National dog shows. At that time he told me he and Manny are going to stop showing and do only very limited breeding. I just wanted to give you a heads up if you don't hear from them. I hope you find your new buddy soon. My Bogie is almost 15 and I dread the inevitable.


----------



## rcarbone1214 (Mar 4, 2019)

Deborah said:


> Those of you on Facebook already know that My Little Rylee was put to sleep on Apr. 12, 2019. She would have been 16 years old at the end of May. I was devastated and still keep looking for her in places where she would normally hang out and she is not there. It took me 2 weeks to wipe her last splashes of water off the floor.
> 
> I have decided to get another baby. I filled out the application on the Chrisman Maltese puppy application. I am not sure if the application went through. Those of you that have Chrisman puppies could you tell me how long the wait was before you knew one way or another if the application was received. Thank you so much.


Deborah,

So sorry for your loss. I lost my 11 year old toy poodle Moxie suddenly on February 1, 2019 and I still feel the pain as if it were yesterday. I still have her toys out around the house...don't have the heart to put them away...I know time will heal and also putting my energy into finding a new little friend helps too. I decided to look into the Maltese as they seem to want to cuddle with their people more than any other breed. Still weighing which way to go looking at rescues and breeders. I'm hoping to have my little friend by the fall.

Wishing you the best in your search for your new puppy.

Roseann


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you for the heads up. They have been posting on Facebook and have are selling some cute male pups. I just want a girl. I will wait and see what happens.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deborah - I'm so sorry about Rylee. It's so hard to cope with their loss. Each one fills a special part of our hearts. I got Tyler 10 years ago. I had seen a photo of him on their website and got in touch and got him so that is probably atypical. You can call to ask if they got the application. I do know that getting a female is harder from a breeder or in rescue. Good luck.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I am so very very sorry. When I lost Sophie in December I wasn't sure how I was going to get through it. At first I felt guilty wanting a puppy, but Zoey, our Josymir girl, has brought us so much joy. In a couple weeks we are bringing home a second puppy!. Ty, my 14 year old is just not wanting to play and rough house. I am hoping the new puppy and Zoey will be able to play together and Ty can participate when he wants to.

I think Josy has a litter planned for this summer. But a Chrisman puppy would be fabulous!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you for your encouragement. It means the world to me.


----------

